# Boston Acoustics Vri585t2



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone own this speaker? If so how does it sound? I am thinking about getting a pair of them and setting them up as surround speakers to match my vr950's . I know one them can be set up to be stereo with the dual tweeter etc... But for my situation they be set up as surrounds. 

Thanks,

HIFI


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I have used Boston acoustics in the past and was pleased with them-great quality. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

drdoan said:


> I have used Boston acoustics in the past and was pleased with them-great quality. Have fun. Dennis


Did you have the vri585's?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

No, it was on the 90's and it was a HTIB type system. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I like Boston Acoustic Speakers. Moreover, it is certainly ideal to use the same brand for all channels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I like Boston Acoustic Speakers. Moreover, it is certainly ideal to use the same brand for all channels.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I do as well. I love the vr line. I just talked to the installer and he said it may be hard to install the ceiling speakers where I want because they have to go where a pair of six inch speakers are. The problem comes in because the ceiling is now covered in the attic and he will have no access from there. So we will see. I got a great deal on them so I hope it can work.


----------

